# glue dry time



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

You can remove clamps in about 15-20 min with plastic vains, shoot in about 6 hours. A bit longer with fethers.


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

I like to wait 24 hrs before shooting them. That may be a little excessive.

Ben


----------



## cdavis (Aug 22, 2005)

i also wait 24 hours before shooting. 30 min. for glue to set


----------



## Friar Tuck (Nov 18, 2004)

*Glue*

Depends on the adhesive:

Fastset Superglue - Plastic Vanes - Dry 1min - Shoot immediately

Gel type - Vanes & Feathers - Dry 30min - Shoot next day

That is what I have used for all my fletching jobs. Nothing unstuck so far.


----------



## Rangerhgm (Jan 19, 2006)

I've been using AAE Fastset gel and I leve the vane in the clamp about 30 seconds and don't shoot the arrow for about 8 hours.

No problems so far.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

Rangerhgm said:


> I've been using AAE Fastset gel and I leve the vane in the clamp about 30 seconds and don't shoot the arrow for about 8 hours.
> 
> No problems so far.


That's about the same I do both with plain Loctite superglue and the 416 I've just started to use (the 416 is thicker but not a gel).


----------



## romanc333 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Fastset glue*

I use the fast set glue on all my blazers. I apply and put in the bitz and put some pressure on it for about 5 seconds then spin and repeat the process. A local shop did a demo for me one day. Took a bare carbon arrow never washed or prepped it at all and threw some fastset gel on it applied a 4" duravane and pressed on it for 5 seconds and asked me to pull it off. I mangled that vane trying to get it off but it never came off. It ripped!! The way the guy told me this stuff worked was from pressure not from tempature or air drying time. The harder you press the more that it sets up and bonds. Friction reacts with the chemicals in the glue to help it bond. I have never had a vane come off in flight and even after being hit with arrows just 5-10 minutes after putting veins on. Just my two cents on it. Greatly impressed.

Steve


----------



## crazy horse (Nov 4, 2002)

Call me old fashioned but I still use Fletch tite on all my arrows in the shop. I can remove clamps (with vanes) after about 5 minutes, (with feathers) I like to leave them for up to 20 minutes. With the feathers you have to wait longer to remove the clamps because of the natural curve in the feather itself. The glue is not fully cured at this time but it will hold in place until it fully cures. Fletch tite will dry in about 1-2 hours. Best results will be had if you let them set for 4-6 hours.


----------

